# DIY for vivarium background making



## secuner

this will need to be added to as i only know the first step
1. get a polystyrene sheet (roughly 5-6in. thick) and cut to size on viv, shape and chip away to create the shape you want, can include deep basin shaped hole for plants, cave holes, generally rock wall type.

after that you use some kinda sandy stuff to paint over it, can anyone tell me whats the stuff you paint over it?


----------



## secuner

come on someone must know what they put on the polystyrene. they used the same technique to create the new exhibits in the reptile house at west midland safari park


----------



## htd100

hi.

Theres plenty of ways to make backgrounds, its pritty easy to do but an art to master.
The sandy stuff is a layer of PVA glue coated in sand, you add the sand while the PVAs wet. From my experances with this method the dark red river bed sand looks good in a viv. I add a layer of polyurethane which makes it pritty indistructable and also easyer too clean. Im still trying to source a matt alternative.Oh yeah, make sure it does no come into contact with the polystyrene as it melts it. You can use epoxy resin, the cool thing with this is you can use whatever materal you find.

Ive been looking into using jesmonite www.tersus.co.uk as a coating of the polystyrene for a future project. That would realy look real as its mixed with rock powder. Dont quote me on this as I dont know anybody that has used it with reptiles, although its toy safe.Its the stuff film sets use. 
You can just paint the polystyrene, just the texture is not as good and it may fade under UV light. For a method try www.camalones.es .Ive made visualy impressive walls by just painting. Choose your base colour and then ink wash black to create the shadow then dry brush to highlight.It will look a bit like the exo terra backgrounds. One very effective way to create texture is to carfully melt the polystryrene with a lighter.

For some insparation look at Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Exotic Tropical and Carnivorous Plants with Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply , but thats well expensive stuff.

For further ideas , do a google search into aquarium backgrounds, if its safe for fish it should be ok for reptiles. Ive been looking into stuff called habacrete which is comercialy made for the job, although it ment to be expencive and as far as I know only sold in the USA.

Hope this helps

Howard.


----------



## don't rush me

secuner said:


> come on someone must know what they put on the polystyrene. they used the same technique to create the new exhibits in the reptile house at west midland safari park


 Floor tile grouts works well build your coats up m8 then seal using pva from builders yard heres one I did.









made some rocks the same way








:2thumb:


----------



## htd100

I like the texture on that wall!!:2thumb:

Did you use the self mix grout or ready mix?
Ive only used the ready mix and had difficulty with the contours, as it was not sloppy enough. Also that red colour is ace, what brand was it?

Mostly the things I make have to withstand alot of water, do you find that the PVA as an outer coat turns a milky white when it gets wet and then returns to normal when dry.If I could get around this id use it for everything.


----------



## fantapants

as long as you allow time for curing, you can seal the grout with yacht varnish. i did that for my water dragon viv and it worked a treat but it does take a week (at least) toget rid of the fumes. Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper also offer lots of supplies for high humidity vivs, like 2 part sealant.


----------



## lipico_br

Here are the pics of what i am doing...























If you wanna know all the explain, you can go here:
How to make a background using "expansive polystyren"(don't know the name in english) - ReptileRooms


----------



## synyster_1987

lipico_br said:


> Here are the pics of what i am doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna know all the explain, you can go here:
> How to make a background using "expansive polystyren"(don't know the name in english) - ReptileRooms


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lipico_br

synyster_1987 said:


> LOOKING GOOD


Thx buddy! I am finishing it.


----------



## mathew2009

hi been looking on this site for info on making my own rocks caves etc it is very easy but if i hadnt luked on this site i would not know what to use thanx everyone


----------



## exoticsandtropics

check out black jungle . com for a whizzy background feature


----------



## hawktrainer

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 01
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ2a1aMGZV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc4a-JALLnI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUS4cDyiY0U&feature=related


----------



## hawktrainer

secuner said:


> this will need to be added to as i only know the first step
> 1. get a polystyrene sheet (roughly 5-6in. thick) and cut to size on viv, shape and chip away to create the shape you want, can include deep basin shaped hole for plants, cave holes, generally rock wall type.
> 
> after that you use some kinda sandy stuff to paint over it, can anyone tell me whats the stuff you paint over it?


this las is gd 
YouTube - Part 1 Grand canyon vivarium background
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmW4AqafNNc&feature=related


----------



## Meko

seeing as you've bumped a thread from June 2008, i'm guessing she might have worked out how to do it before now.


----------

